# New TiVo Stream 4K user- audio w/o HDMI?



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok, I’ve been a member for a long time, and am getting ready to make the switch from TiVo DVR to streaming. 

My question is regarding using a T4KS without an HDMI capable A/V system and with a TV without an audio output port.

Is this possible? I cannot use the TV’s speakers because they’re crap and I don’t want to buy a new A/V system. How can I connect the T4KS’ sound?

Would I have to buy an HDMI splitter of some kind and an HDMI to RCA audio output converter?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm sure you could buy a splitter/extractor. Or you can spend $50 and by a chromecast audio and call it a day. Seller on ebay had them for $50 recently. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

How would I use a chromecast audio to connect a t4Ks to my _non-smart_ home theater receiver?

And speaking of, since the t4Ks only has one HDMI output, how is it supposed to connect to anything other than the TV?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You could buy a Roku or other streaming device with audio outputs. What made you choose the TS4K over other devices that already have the outputs you need?

Are you certain your TV has no audio output? What's the make and model of your TV?


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm looking at the t4Ks because I've used TiVos for 20 years now. I know that the t4Ks don't really have anything in common with their DVRs, but from what I've read the TiVo stream seems like a good choice. 

I have a Roku on my other TV, only because my first gen TiVo mini won't stream anything, it's outdated. I like the Roku, but I like the t4Ks' sorting and catagorizing options better. Also, with an adapter, you can connect it directly to wired ethernet, and that's a must for me. 

I'm glad you asked about my TV model, I checked it again and it turns out it does have digital audio output. So that's basically my problem solved! 

Sent from my KFONWI using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

mdavej said:


> You could buy a Roku or other streaming device with audio outputs. What made you choose the TS4K over other devices that already have the outputs you need?
> 
> Are you certain your TV has no audio output? What's the make and model of your TV?


To give one huge reason.... Casting.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

eskovan said:


> How would I use a chromecast audio to connect a t4Ks to my _non-smart_ home theater receiver?
> 
> And speaking of, since the t4Ks only has one HDMI output, how is it supposed to connect to anything other than the TV?


You say that like other basic streaming devices have multiple hdmi.

The chromecast audio has zero to do with the TS4k. I was just focusing purely on the audio aspect. But I was assuming you wanted an audio only option without video, as in to actually just listen to music.

And if you have a home theater receiver, is it safe to assume it has hdmi, and why would you not plug the TS4k into the receiver with the hdmi out from the receiver to your TV?

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

dbpaddler said:


> To give one huge reason.... Casting.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Rokus do support AirPlay 2 if OP has an iPhone, I'll mention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffLeites (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the TS4K plugged into an HDMI Audio Extractor. It has an HDMI output to connect to the TV and an Optical output for the audio. However, as I've posted here, the TS4K is not sending 5.1 Dolby Digital to the receiver, it comes out in stereo. I hope that fix it.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

JeffLeites said:


> I have the TS4K plugged into an HDMI Audio Extractor. It has an HDMI output to connect to the TV and an Optical output for the audio. However, as I've posted here, the TS4K is not sending 5.1 Dolby Digital to the receiver, it comes out in stereo. I hope that fix it.


Question again, does your receiver have hdmi at all? Or is it a pre hdcp2.2 receiver that won't do 4k? If it's a non hdmi receiver, definitely upgrade to at least an hdmi 1.4 receiver that carries the latest dolby/dts HD codecs. They are dirt cheap off of OfferUp, CL, FB Marketplace. And if you just have a pre hdcp2.2 receiver then skip the extractor and get a 4k splitter that will send the 4k to your display and audio via hdmi to your receiver. Optical won't pass the new HD dts and dolby formats.

That said, if you're using the extractor, it's tough to blame the TS4k. The culprit is more likely the extractor. And does the extractor have a switch of sorts that chooses audio output? One of mine has a stereo/surround switch.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## StreamerUser (Jan 24, 2021)

JeffLeites said:


> I have the TS4K plugged into an HDMI Audio Extractor. It has an HDMI output to connect to the TV and an Optical output for the audio. However, as I've posted here, the TS4K is not sending 5.1 Dolby Digital to the receiver, it comes out in stereo. I hope that fix it.





dbpaddler said:


> Question again, does your receiver have hdmi at all? Or is it a pre hdcp2.2 receiver that won't do 4k? If it's a non hdmi receiver, definitely upgrade to at least an hdmi 1.4 receiver that carries the latest dolby/dts HD codecs. They are dirt cheap off of OfferUp, CL, FB Marketplace. And if you just have a pre hdcp2.2 receiver then skip the extractor and get a 4k splitter that will send the 4k to your display and audio via hdmi to your receiver. Optical won't pass the new HD dts and dolby formats.
> 
> That said, if you're using the extractor, it's tough to blame the TS4k. The culprit is more likely the extractor. And does the extractor have a switch of sorts that chooses audio output? One of mine has a stereo/surround switch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


As was stated in the other thread, most streaming services now use DD+ (not DD), which is not backwards compatible with DD equipment, and requires conversion/transcoding from DD+ to DD.

Your splitter/extractor is working correctly.

The TS4K is not - its Dolby decoder (which has no overt configuration option to enable/disable the functionality) is not converting/transcoding the DD+ to DD for output (for configured/detected DD-only legacy systems).

Your options are:

1) Wait for TiVo to fix the Dolby decoder in one way or another (firmware update) - the current beta firmware may address this, however no reports indicate anything specific for this issue.

2) Buy/use another device that has (working) Dolby decoding (e.g. FS4K, Roku Ultra 2020, Shield) - I recommend multiple streaming platforms for situations like this.

3) Connect through a more recent model year TV that has a DD+ decoder and can transcode DD+ from its HDMI inputs to DD for it Optical output.

4) Buy/obtain an AVR/soundbar with DD+ decoding/compatibility.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

So where in his posts did he say Plus? You even quoted him saying Dolby Digital 5.1. Even my sister's setup with an android tv wouldnt do DD+ via optical but worked just fine when I switched it to her ARC input. Disney was a big culprit in only outputting DD+ and not regular DD, so optical became an issue.

Not to mention you can go into the audio settings on the TS4k and choose what codecs you want to output, including turning off DD+.










Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vm19 (Feb 10, 2021)

If you only need stereo you can plug a usb c to 3.5 adapter.


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

Would this be an option? I use this to connect my TS4k to the component input on my old rear projector TV.

However, I could not get it to work at 1080, so I fixed the TS4k output to 720p and it works great.

I have the TS4k, a Roku and a BluRay player on an HDMI switcher, then the switcher output into this adapter, then into the TV composite input.

The reason I'm doing this is because my TV allows split screen, but I can not do that with 2 HDMI inputs, I need one of the inputs to be Analog then I can do split screen.

I have two HDMI inputs. One is a Tivo Mini connected to a OTA Roamio. I also connected the mini via a second component input on the TV. The other HDMI input is currently a Cox Cable Box but that will go away soon.

Then I'll probably use the TS4K in the old Cox HDMI spot and the Roku/BluRay/something else in this adapter.

RCA DHCOPF HDMI to Component Video Adapter (parts-express.com)


----------



## josequinones (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is my setup: On the left the Tivo Mini in HDMI (NBC OTA), on the right Disney+ on the TS4K via the adapter in my previous post.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Looks like that does the trick I suppose. You can't do 1080 via component video due to copyright restrictions. So if youre happy with 720p, you're good. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok, I finally got a TS4K today. How do I setup the TS4K’s remote to control the volume on my A/V receiver (and to power on & off the TV)?

There’s no place to do it in the settings. I saw a guy on YouTube saying you needed update build 4896 to be able to program the remote on screen. Mine is at build 4734 and ‘check for updates’ yields nothing. Under TiVo Remote all it shows is Change Name, Unpair, Battery 100%, and Version 7065.02.00 I also turned off HDMI CEC Switch because my A/V receiver doesn’t have HDMI (see top post). My TV is also about ten years old, but that shouldn’t matter.


----------

